# picture of Frog my Black headed Caique :)



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

managed to grab a half decent pic of Frog tonight :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hes a looker alright! How is he coming along?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hes a looker alright! How is he coming along?


really well thanks, he puts his head down for scratches what he loves, and tonight was the first night out of cage now hes come well out of his mood, and still wanted his head scratching, hasnt been taught to step up so thats the next thing! Im so pleased with him, hes such a cheeky little thing :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> really well thanks, he puts his head down for scratches what he loves, and tonight was the first night out of cage now hes come well out of his mood, and still wanted his head scratching, hasnt been taught to step up so thats the next thing! Im so pleased with him, hes such a cheeky little thing :flrt::flrt:


The step-up shoul dbe no problem, as Caiques normally just want fussing & to be with you. 

Has he flown yet? Caiques aren't the most graceful of flyers, infact my Spike flies like a rock! :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> The step-up shoul dbe no problem, as Caiques normally just want fussing & to be with you.
> 
> Has he flown yet? Caiques aren't the most graceful of flyers, infact my Spike flies like a rock! :lol2:


no he seems happy just to sit :lol2: I have heard they are not the most graceful! He was thinking about it earlier as he wanted to be on my head! what is it about caiques and heads!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> no he seems happy just to sit :lol2: I have heard they are not the most graceful! He was thinking about it earlier as he wanted to be on my head! what is it about caiques and heads!


Oh yes, it seems heads are the natural habitat of Caiques! :lol2:

How is he mess-wise? Spike has HUUUGE poohs & can happily fire them out of the cage bars.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Oh yes, it seems heads are the natural habitat of Caiques! :lol2:
> 
> How is he mess-wise? Spike has HUUUGE poohs & can happily fire them out of the cage bars.


mess wise he is very god and does it onto his paper, luckily no firing out of bars had that problem with charly had to line all around his cage with newspapers as he would just fire at will 
:lol2:

he seems a very happy bird and tells you off he thinks your ignoring him, or if he wants attention! Im just trying to get him to eat more vegs as I dont think he's had it before, looks at it like its going to eat him


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> mess wise he is very god and does it onto his paper, luckily no firing out of bars had that problem with charly had to line all around his cage with newspapers as he would just fire at will
> :lol2:
> 
> he seems a very happy bird and tells you off he thinks your ignoring him, or if he wants attention! Im just trying to get him to eat more vegs as I dont think he's had it before, looks at it like its going to eat him


Caiques are normally quite adventurous with their food, so hopefully you'll not have a big fight on your hands getting Frog to eat a varied diet.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

He's lovely - is he still a baby? 

Nice to have an avian section - I haven't been around that much lately and have only just noticed it! Nice to find some fellow caique keepers too - they can certainly be a handful!

Another favored spot of the human anatomy for caiques is underneath the favourite human's t-shirt - especially at night. My Charlie snuggles up on me and then when he's about asleep I pop him into his happy hut.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> He's lovely - is he still a baby?
> 
> Nice to have an avian section - I haven't been around that much lately and have only just noticed it! Nice to find some fellow caique keepers too - they can certainly be a handful!
> 
> Another favored spot of the human anatomy for caiques is underneath the favourite human's t-shirt - especially at night. My Charlie snuggles up on me and then when he's about asleep I pop him into his *happy hut*.


Caiques love these don't they? Currently Spike, my Caique, & his buddy Jaffa the Sun Conure, sleep in a wooden budgie nest box, which they have modified by chewing the hole larger & making a hole at the back of it. They love that box!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes beautiful, love his name too:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hes beautiful, love his name too:flrt:


You can cuddle my Spike when you come for your SnuggleSafe :flrt:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Caiques love these don't they? Currently Spike, my Caique, & his buddy Jaffa the Sun Conure, sleep in a wooden budgie nest box, which they have modified by chewing the hole larger & making a hole at the back of it. They love that box!


That sounds a good idea! Guess they have to work hard at making the hole bigger too - lots of beak fodder! I have used the really hard cardboard rolls and perches/beak fodder for mine - he loves to chew his way in.



Zoo-Man said:


> You can cuddle my Spike when you come for your SnuggleSafe :flrt:


Do you sell the happy huts?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> You can cuddle my Spike when you come for your SnuggleSafe :flrt:


I bet he doesnt like me, parrots usually dont:blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Razaiel said:


> That sounds a good idea! Guess they have to work hard at making the hole bigger too - lots of beak fodder! I have used the really hard cardboard rolls and perches/beak fodder for mine - he loves to chew his way in.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you sell the happy huts?


 
Im not buying a snugglesafe pad, Colin borrowed it and I need to pick it up.He no longer has a petshop


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

couple of more pics 

looking at himself in the mirror









been cheeky and going for the wall paper 









and last butter wouldnt melt


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I bet he doesnt like me, parrots usually dont:blush:


Spike is fine with strangers, its Clark he seems to dislike :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Im not buying a snugglesafe pad, Colin borrowed it and I need to pick it up.He no longer has a petshop


This. : victory:



bosshogg said:


> couple of more pics
> 
> looking at himself in the mirror
> image
> ...


Aww hes looking great! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Spike is fine with strangers, its Clark he seems to dislike :lol2:


 
Fingers crossed then:flrt: Poor Clark, he seems such a nice guy:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed then:flrt: Poor Clark, he seems such a nice guy:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Although hating males he knows, Charlie is fine with strangers (even men) - but that's only for a week or two to lull them into false security - then he suddenly becomes Mr Hyde :devil:


----------

